# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Seen at a Birthday Party tonight

## didier



----------


## amyb

Happy Birthday guys!

----------


## stbartshopper

Happy Birthday!

----------


## didier

one more with dennis, its a little blurry

----------


## stbartslover

A pair of the nicest guys on St Barth

----------


## amyb

:thumb up:

----------


## lloyd

Pat and I always enjoy being invited to Nat's birthday party.It really is one of the social events of the year!
Great to see so many old friends.

----------


## Suzanne

We had dinner with that dog last night at Santa Fe!
Noel and Joel

----------

